# Holy;; Shrimp Take-Over!



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

YouTube - CRS BY RINO9

---

Just =.=


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

a shrimp invasion!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

definitely alot of shrimp there, think it's time to sell a few lol


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That's a whole lotta shrimps.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow so many! lots of inbreeding happening there!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Those aren't my shrimp btw xD


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am curious to find out specs on that tank, looks like he is running 2 ehiems...

also what size is that tank, from the looks of it it could be a 20-30g cube rimless?

I guess its safe to say he doesnt do waterchanges regularly or else each time he would be throwing away 20 shrimp.....

I hope my tank looks like that by the summer.....that's only a few months away


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

It is a CULL tank, talked to the owner of that tank already LOL...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

A cull tank =.= Lots of shrimp xD


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow - that's one h..l of a lot of shrimp - when they get bigger, they would make one super Louisiana Jumbalaya shrimp dinner !


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow thats crazy, thats alotta $$ in there


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> A cull tank =.= Lots of shrimp xD


I never understood the word cull when talkin about shrimps. what do you mean by cull tank?

Thanks
Trevor


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

A cull tank is a tank where they put shrimp that are deformed or not high enough "grade" in so they don't breed with the higher quality shrimp.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

That is crazy....


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

dannnnnnnnnnnnnnng thats alot


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice..


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is crazy indeed. 

It's a nice tank actually. Even regardless of the shrimp. I quite like the scape and all the surface plants (water lettuce it looks like).

Thanks for posting.


----------

